# All change across the southern channel



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Just had an email from LD Lines (recently merged with DFDS) stating that "starting in 2013, the Portsmouth - Le Havre and Newhaven - Dieppe ferry services will be operated by DFDS Seaways. The St Nazaire - Gijon route will continue to be operated by LD Lines."

I hope that doesn't mean the 20% discount for over 60's on Newhaven - Dieppe has gone.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep.!!! Mee too.
I drive 180 miles to Dieppe to save £159 on BF charges.

Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Is Pompey - Le Havre currently a Brittany Ferries route? If DFDS / LD take it on there's more chance of realistic pricing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Mike.
Pompey to Le Havre was LD.
Pompey to Caen is BF.

Ray.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

raynipper said:


> No Mike.
> Pompey to Le Havre was LD.
> Pompey to Caen is BF.
> 
> Ray.


LD Lines acquired Newhaven - Dieppe when they took over Transmanche Ferries and they took Portsmouth - Le Havre over from P&O when they pulled out of the long crossings across the Southern Channel and Bay of Biscay.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks for that guys, was going on memory rather than actual details


----------

